# Sticky  Helpful Off-Site Links



## Cypher871

This is a collection of links to tutorials and various other helpful modelling websites for your use. If you have any you would like to add please PM me.

Cy

*Modelling tutorials*
Preparing a model for painting and building
Making Grey Knight terminator helmets
True scaling models (there are lots of tuts out there i think this is one of the best i have seen.
Salt dipping (Used for bending models legs and and arms)
Led lights, how to use them in models
How to make good model bases
How to make green stuff robes
How to make Bikes into choppers
Making Side doors open able
Making moving tank tracks
Irondog's Orky Conversions
3D Space Hulk
TaleofPainters
TheTerrainTutor

*Painting*
Painting fire
Fantastic Terminator
Painting Blood and gore. 
Painting faces
Painting marble
Testing Colour schemes with paint shop
painting zombies

*Fluff*
A guide to writing DIY fluff


----------

